# I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!!



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't care if you've done nothing to your Quattro in years, show me a current picture!!!
Me? 
Mines in storage, after hastily being put back together from a resto.
It's white..for now...


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

Here are a few of mine......




























hopefully the tuning will be done by late spring!
pizzaguy827


_Modified by pizzaguy827 at 10:03 PM 2/20/2010_


----------



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

Sepp
I remember a couple of years back you showed where the front bumper had to be trimed to push back do you still have those pics
Jeff


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

October 2009 White Bird Pass, Idaho 










_Modified by vulpi at 1:33 AM 3/17/2010_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice cars all, Vulpi, I've never seen your car on here...
Looks great.
jdelaney...here's the post.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 


_Modified by Sepp at 6:57 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I'm kind of new around here. I've been lurking long enough to have read a lot of your stuff and appreciate the info I that have gained from it. I notice that you have a Fox GTI. You must be really cool!!








http://www.foxgti.com/


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (vulpi)*

yes, the GTi...really rough shape, but solid!!!!!
Ahhh someday..AFTER the Quattro is back on the road. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*From last summer...*

Having the 'twins' pose for the the camera:


















On a road trip to Mt. Washington:


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

Here are a few more of mine.....




























pizzaguy827


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (pizzaguy827)*

pizza guy...what tuning are you doing??
Frank, I love the Gobi with the fuchs., and the white car looks like a rally training car with the ride height/lights.


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

Sepp,
The car has not been fully tuned yet. I have a Stinger ECU in it and right now it has about 210hp. I think that a
good number for the car will about 300 or so even though 350 or more would not be a problem. 
Here are a few more pics!


































I will post some more photos and some more technical info on the car soon.
pizzaguy827


_Modified by pizzaguy827 at 7:19 PM 2/24/2010_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (pizzaguy827)*

verrrrrrry nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

Here are a couple new ones of mine. I took it out a couple weeks ago to shake it out after being parked all winter. A friend took a few pictures.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Shining Projects)*

hells yes.
Nice Gobi!!!
The flat lamps look soooooooooooo much better on Gobi cars, then the facelift slopers.
Great pics.
What's under the hood?


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

Its actually Port Rose Metallic.
Its an MC1 with schrick 272, megasquirt, turbonetics t3 super60, 3" exhaust.
But ive got an AAN thats going to go in probably this winter.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Shining Projects)*

My bad, it's hard to tell with the lighting. But now it's obvious now that you mentioned it.
looks great!!! such a rare color. (again, the early colors look better with flat lamps!)


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

Here is a older shot of my car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (URQ)*

cool!
Is your front bumper a 1 piece from AM cars Ltd?


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

Yes it is from AM Cars I also have the rear too but still need to have it painted.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (URQ)*

awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

Here are a few more recent pics!



































pizzaguy827


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (pizzaguy827)*

nice!!!!
Love the Good wood sticker


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Shining Projects)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shining Projects* »_It' actually Port Rose Metallic.

I called it at the first pic. AWESOME color.


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (teach2)*

Here is one of mine - although it may have already made the rounds before...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (quattro v1.0)*

fantastic shot man.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

Car went from looking like this for the 5 years I've owned it
















To this
















I could not be happier to have silver wheels on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Quattro Krant)*

damn! you've already had that car for over 5 years?!?
Wow time flies.....


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: I need your Quattro updates....with current pics!!!! (Sepp)*

Yeah, got it in july of 05, so technically coming up on 5 years this summer.


----------



## ninestone (Feb 16, 2010)

*Last summer*

/Users/schlepstar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/Roll 1116/IMG_1911.JPG


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Last summer (ninestone)*

I tried to correct your link, but no luck...Please try again. ^^^^^^


_Modified by Sepp at 12:27 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Picked up my Ur two days ago. It's been sitting for 6 years, but appears to be in good shape. Here is an older picture of it. Right now it's on jack stands in my garage as I overhaul the brakes in attempts to make it road worthy again.










It was bought by the prior owner in 1991 with 82k on it. It now has almost 115k, so it's still a pup at heart.
It needs a few things, but I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Cool! Another '85. I had seen this one for sale here on the Vortex.
The car looks great. If I had known about the car, I would have snatched it up.
Would you by chance be able to let me know what the last 4 #'s are of the VIN?
Just curious, as I'm trying to keep track of all of the '85's here in the states.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

The last four of the Vin # are 0633. What do you mean if you had known about the car? You did say that you saw if for sale on here.

Just curious, how many 85's do you know about right now?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Ahh.. yes...# 633, I have # 622! Just 11 cars away. Most likely made the same day....which is pretty damn cool.

By the time that I had seen it for sale, I had just bought a BMW.
Otherwise, I would have tried to snatch it up.

Mine was the same colour as yours.
There's currently 50 (or so) '85's accounted for in the States.
Have you heard of a gent named Bill Bremer? He has an independently run Quattro Registry for the cars in the states.
I'll send you his email address, and if you're interested, you can provide the # of the car, and he might have some background info such as modifications/past owners/locations...etc.etc.

He'd be delighted to hear from you, if you wish to do so.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats by the way.

Make sure to keep the headlight parts if you change them out. They are SUPER RARE!!!! (they only came on the '85 cars ..and the single '86.. for N. America)
Or you could sell them on ebay.de....and make mondo $$$$$


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

I appreciate the info. Please do send me that contact info. I'm actually pretty sure I know the history on this car. It appears as though I'm the 3rd owner. The prior owner purchased it in 1991 with 82k on it, ironically enough just up the road from where I live now. It immediately went to PA for many years and then to Indiana about 10 years ago. I last rode in this car about 13 years ago. I've known the prior owner almost as long as he's has the car. I do also plan to keep it fairly original for a while, if I do make any changes I'll save everything. 

Right now I'm trying to get it road worthy in time for Carlisle at the end of the week, but not sure if I'll make it. It needs tires badly still and I'm have some issues with the brakes. Did manage to get it started after sitting for 6 years.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Very cool. Please post some more pics up when you get the chance! I'll PM you Bill's addy when I find it.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

On the trailer ready to come home with me....











In my garage, dog helping me with the brakes....










More to come...I know these aren't that great.


----------



## JAMS6 (Dec 11, 2005)

I bought mine last August. Nice and clean 94k mile CA car. Its got lowering springs of some sort (Eibachs on the shelf), Konis, custom exhaust and stock almost everything else. I'm planning a 20vt swap and already got the donor car, engine almost out. Gotta find some euro lights and brakes!


----------



## libton (Dec 11, 2006)

here is mine


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

wow, nice cars above! 

The Gobi is very clean, congrats on the new purchase. 

The other car, looks very early, I'm guessing an '81?...but where is your tail pipe?


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Have you got your Ur out of storage yet, Sepp?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Entwerfer des Audis said:


> Have you got your Ur out of storage yet, Sepp?


 noooooo......

I miss it soooooooo badly.
I will not be able to get it 'till the fall....

It's in a good spot though.... heated, humidity controlled, with 24 hour security. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pre95 (Oct 8, 2008)

JAMS6 said:


> I bought mine last August. Nice and clean 94k mile CA car. Its got lowering springs of some sort (Eibachs on the shelf), Konis, custom exhaust and stock almost everything else. I'm planning a 20vt swap and already got the donor car, engine almost out. Gotta find some euro lights and brakes!


Hmm.. still in CA is it? I'd be willing to take the stocker WX off your hands for my 83 (have an MC1 lined up as well, but never hurts to have parts around). 

As for the euro's, keep them quads! Trust me, all the euro car nuts out there go bonkers for the quad lamps, check out quattroforum for a more worldly outlook on the UR-q. 

I'm assuming you're under the US impression for how the Ur-q "should" look. Correct me if I'm wrong: Lower, tinted windows, H4/H1 euro's, tinted tails.... :laugh:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually with an earlier car like that, most state side Ur freaks (over the age of 20) would recommend some flat euro Cibies, tucking the bumpers, match-colouring the trunk vents, and a stripe/ring decal job. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*The Fleet..*

For those who 'pamper' their urqs just a bit too much..

Just got back from a trip to Bangor, Maine (from Toronto Ontario area). Put on ~1600 miles by the time I got home, and managed to turn over 300,000 miles on the return trip.

URQ ran *flawless* during the trip, and was *soooo* tempting to drive way faster than the limit. Good thing for cruise control. Only problem was that the AC wasn't working. During this heatwave we are having,it would have been very welcome!



By a lake in Maine, just past the Quebec border crossing:










In front of Stephen King's radio station in Bangor:











And a pic of the urqs that didn't go on the trip with us..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Bangor! 
Awesome, you were just an hour North of my car.


----------



## scirocgvnr (Apr 10, 2004)

*83 Quattro*

Ok! here's my recent dream purchase that has spent it's entire life in San Luis Obispo county California.
It has been garaged too as the paint is really nice and the interior too has 72K on the clock.
It came with a set of R8's and Zender Turbos which I can't wait to install.
It will not be for sale as it is a keeper.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Awesome man! That car looks great!

Congrats!!!!!


----------

